
Whiteboard Interviews Suck, Get Good at Them Anyway - akras14
https://medium.com/@akras14/whiteboard-interviews-suck-get-good-at-them-anyway-21385c4debf9
======
akras14
Original Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14500257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14500257)

~~~
minimaxir
Don't submit an article multiple times at different domains.

